# Abgezockte Abzocker?



## Raimund (17 März 2004)

Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt ...:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=bc62e09fcc9d676666022924c781da2b&threadid=35151

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Telecoin.de (18 März 2004)

Wer ist denn hier ein Abzocker?
Nur weil er sein Geld anständig mit Pornoseiten verdient ist er ein Abzocker?

Wie bist du denn seltsam drauf?


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2004)

Selbst  wenn er ein "Abzocker" wäre, soll/ist und darf das kein Freibrief sein, den selbst abzocken zu dürfen und freuen kann ich mich selbst dann nicht darüber, weil auch das Geld ist, das dann zur weiteren Abzocke anregt. :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

> Nur weil er sein Geld anständig mit Pornoseiten verdient...


 Eine neue und sehr interessante Definition des Wortes "Anstand".

Gruß wibu


----------



## Telecoin.de (18 März 2004)

@wibu

Was ist denn an Pornoseiten unanständig?
Der eine verkauft Socken, ... der andere Pornos. Beides sind seriöse und anständige Verdienstmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

@ Telecoin



> Der eine verkauft Socken, ... der andere Pornos. Beides sind seriöse und anständige Verdienstmöglichkeiten



Ansichtssache. Aber kennst du einen Ladenbesitzer, der seine Socken nur an Personen über 18 verkaufen darf?

@ Mods

Gehört das nicht eher nach OT?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Telecoin.de (18 März 2004)

@Gast



> Ansichtssache. Aber kennst du einen Ladenbesitzer, der seine Socken nur an Personen über 18 verkaufen darf?



Gut ... das versteht ja auch keiner, warum man Pornos erst an 18-Jährige verkaufen darf, obwohl laut Gesetzgeber die Reife schon mit 16 Jahren erreicht ist (Fähigkeit zur sexuellen Selbstbestimmung).

Nun ja ... der §184 Abs.1 StGB (Pornoverbot) gehört sowieso abgeschafft, da er verfassungswidrig ist.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört das nicht eher nach OT?
> 
> Gruß wibu


geht nicht, dann passiert hier wieder ein großes Gezeter , von wegen Meinungsfreiheit 
wird unterdrückt und ähnliches, lass man das verkraftet das Forum genau so, wie alle anderen davor   

ww


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

> das versteht ja auch keiner, warum man Pornos erst an 18-Jährige verkaufen darf


Ich verstehe das sehr gut und befürworte das auch.



> Nun ja ... der §184 Abs.1 StGB (Pornoverbot) gehört sowieso abgeschafft, da er verfassungswidrig ist.


Deine persönliche Meinung.

Gruß wibu


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ Telecoin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups...

Also sind Autohandelshäuser auch unanständig und gehören verboten.

Denn die dürfen auch keine Autos an unter 18 jährige verkaufen, da die noch nicht geschäftsfähig sind. Zumindest was das Autokaufen angeht. Für Socken reicht deren Geschäftsfähigkeit grade aus


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde das wort "porno" zu ungenau. ab wann ist material mit erotischen inhalten ein porno??

ich finde, die fähigkeit zur sexuellen selbstbestimmung ab 16 jahren heisst nicht, dass man jugendlichen ab 16 material mit z.b. sodomistischen inhalten zugänglich machen sollte.


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das wort "porno" zu ungenau. ab wann ist material mit erotischen inhalten ein porno??


"Pornografisch" ist ein unbestimmter Rechtsbegriff, den man schon mehrfach versuchte, mit Leben zu füllen.
In der Regel versteht man darunter Darstellung, die die Geschlechtlichkeit auf ein Objekt der reinen Begierde degradieren, so z.B. Nah-/Großaufnahmen der Geschlechtsteile usw.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> blumenwiese23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, unter dieser oben genannten darstelleung kann aber auch schnell der eindruck entstehen, dass frauen eine degradierte position einnehmen. ein 16-jährigen könnte da ein sehr falsches frauenbild interpretieren.


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, unter dieser oben genannten darstelleung kann aber auch schnell der eindruck entstehen, dass frauen eine degradierte position einnehmen. ein 16-jährigen könnte da ein sehr falsches frauenbild interpretieren.



Pornographische Darstellungen beschränken sich nicht nur auf  Frauen  

tf


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> blumenwiese23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meinte, dass pornographisches material mit üblicher besetzung, oft frauen als etwas unterwürfiges darstellen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Irgendwie eine Diskussion mit altbekannten Inhalten (Porno zeigt Kindern "verkehrte" Welt, Menschen als Objekte degradiert, etc.). 

Warum muß man, um diese "feinen" Abgrenzungen in der Unterhaltung aufzuzeigen, erst mal auf Nahaufnahmen von Geschlechtsteilen hinweisen? Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wieso ist es eigentlich völlig in Ordnung, daß sich 12jährige völlig offiziell und mit Segen der breiten Bevölkerungsmehrheit im Film ansehen können, wie Leben beendet wird, aber einen Riesenfaß aufgemacht wird, wenn gezeigt wird, wie man neues Leben macht? Wenn es darum geht, bei Kindern und Jugendlichen nicht falsche Weltbilder aufkommen zu lassen, warum ist die Bild-Zeitung dann nicht indiziert?


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte, dass pornographisches material mit üblicher besetzung, oft frauen als etwas unterwürfiges darstellen lassen.


Kann ich nichts zu sagen, das können die AWMs wahrscheinlich besser beurteilen 

tf


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 März 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Also sind Autohandelshäuser auch unanständig und gehören verboten.
> 
> Denn die dürfen auch keine Autos an unter 18 jährige verkaufen, da die noch nicht geschäftsfähig sind. Zumindest was das Autokaufen angeht. Für Socken reicht deren Geschäftsfähigkeit grade aus



Da graust´s ´ner Sau. Autohäusern geht es im allgemeinen wirtschaftlich sowieso nicht so gut. Da ist es wohl purer Selbsterhaltungstrieb, dass sie keine Autos mehr an Kinder verkaufen. Die dürfen nämlich nur Rechtsgeschäfte zu ihrem lediglich rechtlichen Vorteil eingehen. Im dümmsten Fall hat das Autohaus dann seinen Teil des Kaufvertrags erfüllt - nämlich dem Kind das Eigentum am Auto verschafft - und noch keine Kohlen gesehen. Da es für die auch keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt und es mit unheimlichen Aufwand verbunden ist, wieder an das Auto zu kommen, wenn die Kindermafia es bereits nach Polen verscheuert hat, sind die Autohäuser von ganz alleine von Kindern als Zielgruppe abgekommen...




			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist es eigentlich völlig in Ordnung, daß sich 12jährige völlig offiziell und mit Segen der breiten Bevölkerungsmehrheit im Film ansehen können, wie Leben beendet wird, aber einen Riesenfaß aufgemacht wird, wenn gezeigt wird, wie man neues Leben macht?


Wenn Du berücksichtigst, *wie* das gezeigt wird, kann beides sowohl offen gezeigt werden, als auch FSK 18 sein...


Die Diskussion, wann, warum und wie Medien als pornographisches Material zu qualifizieren sind, ist ziemlich unsinnig. Sinn der betreffenden Gesetze, in denen sich Mr. Telecoin so vortrefflich auszukennen scheint ist letztlich immer der Schutz unserer Kinder. Was dem kleinen Fritz als wertvolle Hilfe zur Aufklärung dienen kann, mag den kleinen Max z. B. erst einmal völlig verstören und die kleine Lisa entsetzen. Unsere Kinder reagieren da gewiss unterschiedlich drauf. Der Schutz unserer Kinder als Gesamtgruppe steht ganz klar über den Interessen des Mr. Telecoin. Ähnlich wird im allgemeinen auch bei Missbrauchsverdacht verfahren. Bereits der *Verdacht* genügt, um den Eltern die Kinder durch das Jugendamt entziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Telecoin.de (18 März 2004)

@blumenwiese23

Bitte anständig diskutieren und nicht unsachlich werden, in dem man Kinderpornos und Tierpornos nennt. Diese haben mit dem normalen Begriff "Pornographie" nichts zu tun. 
Hier wird einzig und allein von der legalen Pornographie geredet.

@wibu
Das ist zwar auch meine persönliche Meinung.
Aber ebenso die Meinung von z.B. dem bundesweit anerkannten Prof. Dr. Schumann (Prof. für Verfassungs- und Jugendschutzrecht). Und auch die besten Juristen aus diesem Bereich teilen meine Auffassung (u.a. auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht in einem Urteil aus dem Jahre 1973).

Übrigens hat noch nie jemand bewiesen, dass normale Pornos (keine Perversitäten) jugendgefährdend oder jugendbeeinträchtigend sind. Dies wird immer nur aus dubiosen Ecken behauptet. Die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung hat in einer umfangreichen und neutralen Studie das Gegenteil bewiesen (das Vorenthalten von Pornographie kann sogar zu Gewalt/Vergewaltigung führen).

Wenn du mir deine Adresse an [email protected] schickst, schicke ich dir gerne die Proschüre der BfgA zu.

Grüße

Tobias


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hat noch nie jemand bewiesen, dass normale Pornos (keine Perversitäten) jugendgefährdend oder jugendbeeinträchtigend sind. Dies wird immer nur aus dubiosen Ecken behauptet. Die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung hat in einer umfangreichen und neutralen Studie das Gegenteil bewiesen (das Vorenthalten von Pornographie kann sogar zu Gewalt/Vergewaltigung führen).



Da ich aus so einer "dubiosen Ecke" komme, möchte ich Dir gerne folgendes mitteilen:

Alle Studien in diesem Themenbereich sind wissenschaftlich gesehen Quatsch, da es meines Wissens keinen Ansatz gibt, diese Frage umfassend und empirisch sinnvoll zu beantworten. Wie soll das denn validiert werden? Vergiss es!!! Lass das deine Meinung sein, aber gebe ihr nicht den Anspruch wissenschaftlicher Überprüfbarkeit. Blödsinn!

Und wenn die Bundeszentrale das behautet (Quelle???), ist es trotzdem Quatsch. In diesem Land wird genug Quatsch zu diesen Themen verzapft. Je nach deiner Einstellung kannst Du für alles Belege finden.

Die Wissenschaft kann solche ethisch-moralisch angehauchten Fragen nicht beantworten und lässt sich leider zu gerne von Interessenvetretern aller Richtungen missbrauchen! 

Diese Fragen muss die Gesellschaft selbst beantworten, genauso übrigens wie die Frage, ob sie es zulässt, dass die Gesetze nicht für alle Bürger gleich gelten... wenn es der Wirtschaft (angeblich) dient...


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

preis...Denn dann wirst du Tag täglich mit "Werbung" zugemüllt...Vor solchen Konsorten sollte man sich  in Acht nehmen...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @blumenwiese23
> 
> Bitte anständig diskutieren und nicht unsachlich werden, in dem man Kinderpornos und Tierpornos nennt. Diese haben mit dem normalen Begriff "Pornographie" nichts zu tun.
> Hier wird einzig und allein von der legalen Pornographie geredet.
> ...



kinderpornographie wurde nicht genannt.
bis zu dem posting wurde noch nicht geklärt, dass wir um legale pornographie diskutieren.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte anständig diskutieren und nicht unsachlich werden,...


Eine Bitte um sachliche Diskussion aus Deiner Tastatur? Alberner Tobi.



			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hat noch nie jemand bewiesen, dass normale Pornos (keine Perversitäten) jugendgefährdend oder jugendbeeinträchtigend sind.


Das Gegenteil aber auch nicht. Und zwar aus dem gleichen Grund, warum man AWMs nicht zu Feldversuchen mit neuentwickelten Medikamenten heranzieht.



			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ebenso die Meinung von z.B. dem bundesweit anerkannten Prof. Dr. Schumann...


Bitte den Kontext und die Quellenangabe. Wenn Du Dich auf sein Referat bezüglich des einer von Premiere ausgerichteten Veranstaltung beziehst, dann werden die Zusammenhänge doch etwas klarer. Schließlich ist gerade Premiere ganz heiß auf diesen Markt und da werden gerne mal Studien, bzw. Gutachten mit gefälligem Inhalt in Auftrag gegeben...



			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung hat in einer umfangreichen und neutralen Studie das Gegenteil bewiesen (das Vorenthalten von Pornographie kann sogar zu Gewalt/Vergewaltigung führen).


Ach...
Feldstudien an Kindern mit Pornos? Hier in Deutschland? Jetzt bin ich echt baff. Erzähl...


----------



## Moralapostel (18 März 2004)

@Mods

Seit wann sind offene Email-Links erlaubt?!

@cj



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Telecoin.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlimmer noch, unser Langzeitpatient kann diese Belege sogar ohne jegliche Voreinstellung *er*finden... :grins:

@Gast



> Ach...
> Feldstudien an Kindern mit Pornos? Hier in Deutschland? Jetzt bin ich echt baff. Erzähl...



Ja klar, die Firma ero**** erarbeitet solche Studien im Hinterstübchen.


----------



## Raimund (18 März 2004)

*BzgA*

 

Informationen von der Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung hier:

http://www.bzga.de/seite.php3?uid=6e5b7f2d5a7868b2324e9db9012c3d7c&id=medien&sid=2

Muss man nicht beim Porno-Dealer bestellen!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> @Mods
> 
> Seit wann sind offene Email-Links erlaubt?!


In den Fällen, in den uns die Person mit allen Daten bekannt ist, und bei denen wir
 die E-mail-Adresse  verifizieren können,
und bei denen wir wissen, dass die Person die E-Mail-Addy höchstselbst gepostet hat! 
( in einigen sehr wenigen Fällen wurde dies zugelassen )

tf


----------

